# Sulawesi Scape



## madlan (8 Jul 2013)

Hi all,

I'd like to scape a tank (70x50x30h) for some Sulawesi shrimp, similar to this:






Has anyone seen wood similar to that (a fallen tree effect)?

For the rocks, the closest thing I can find is the Caribsea Woodstone Rocks from AquaEssentials: http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/caribsea-woodstone-rocks-p-6493.html


----------



## Piece-of-fish (8 Jul 2013)

Rock look similar yes yes. For the wood sumatra pieces could look good I think.


----------



## Henry (8 Jul 2013)

I'd be inclined to go for a piece of fallen oak. The piece on the right is some I found. Ignore the poor scaping, it's been redone since then . The piece on the left is sumatran.


----------



## madlan (8 Jul 2013)

Oak is an excellent idea, there's load's of fallen branches here, did you seal it up with anything?


----------



## Henry (9 Jul 2013)

I just threw it in. I found it to take quite a long time to sink. I screwed a piece of slate onto the back side of it with some stainless screws.


----------

